# Bible Tracker



## Claudiu (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm looking for some kind of bible reading tracker that shows me the percent as I read through the bible (so it would have all the books and chapters and I just click chapter by chapter). Either an excel spreadsheet or some kind of program would work. Is there anything like that out there?


----------



## NB3K (Aug 19, 2011)

If you have excell you could easily make one.


----------



## KMK (Aug 19, 2011)

The Kindle keeps track for you.


----------



## J Miles (Aug 19, 2011)

I have bible explorer which is free and has the exact function you are looking for, but I agree with Jason. You can make one with excel that could be used with any book.

If you want bible explorer, just google it and download it.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 19, 2011)

Although I didn't know how to make one at first, I followed the advice and made my own. Here it is.


----------

